

Windows 10 Signifies Microsoft’s Shift in Strategy - mark_l_watson
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/20/technology/windows-10-signifies-microsofts-shift-in-strategy.html

======
mark_l_watson
This article talks about the free upgrade price. It is true that the upgrade
is free for a year, but then Microsoft will charge for it.

Assuming that my little Stream 11 has enough disk space for the upgrade, I am
going to upgrade next week. I am likely to install Linux in a year and not pay
the fee for continued use of the upgrade, and get whatever is the smallest
Surface they have in a year.

I have mostly been using Linux and OS X for many years but I must say that I
have been enjoying Windows 8.1

~~~
T-A
> the upgrade is free for a year, but then Microsoft will charge for it

What they will charge for after a year is upgrading PCs which have not been
upgraded by then. They have repeatedly stated that they will not start
charging for support after the first year. See e.g. [1][2][3].

[1] [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2926086/future-
windows-10-upg...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2926086/future-
windows-10-upgrades-wont-come-with-sneaky-charges-microsoft-clarifies.html)

[2] [http://fossbytes.com/no-yearly-fee-for-windows-10-support-
af...](http://fossbytes.com/no-yearly-fee-for-windows-10-support-after-
upgrade-within-one-year-microsoft-clarifies/)

[3] [http://cdanews.com/2015/07/microsoft-windows-10-really-
free/](http://cdanews.com/2015/07/microsoft-windows-10-really-free/)

